# What did you exchange for this coming year?



## Panina (Sep 26, 2018)

I am always curious what is out there and what we were lucky to trade for.

What confirmed trades will you be taking this coming year?  Which exchange company did you get each from and was it from an ongoing search or from open inventory?  I was surprised that all except one I found in open inventory.

Interval International
Marriott's OceanWatch Villas@Grand Dunes 
Myrtle Beach, SC
2 bedroom 
late summer
Open inventory 

Interval International
The Residences at 84 Main
Kenneport, Maine
3 bedroom penthouse 
2 consecutive weeks late spring 
Open inventory 

Interval International
South Seas Club/South Seas Resort,
Captiva, Fl
2 bedroom 
Prime winter
Ongoing search

Interval International
Marriott's Crystal Shores 
Marco Island, FL
3 bedroom
Late fall
Open inventory 

RCI
Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa
Orlando, FL
1 bedroom
2 weeks different times winter
Open inventory


----------



## JudyH (Sep 26, 2018)

RCI
HGVC. Two separate places in Orlando
Oct 2019
Dec 2018


----------



## klpca (Sep 26, 2018)

Grand Pacific Exchange
Hanalei Bay Resort 2 bedroom
Late Spring
Open inventory

HGCV/RCI
Kahana Beach Resort studio
added three days to the above trip
Open inventory

HGVC/RCI
Royal Regency - Vincennes France
La Residence Normande - Connelles France
Oct
OGS (matched quickly)

Interval International
Embarc Palm Desert
Nov
Open inventory

We haven't decided what to do in the summer. We have summer weeks in coastal California and have an expiring Marriott 5 nt cert to use. Plus two expiring deposits in II and an expiring deposit in SFX. We will probably be extending most of those deposits using eplus and by making another deposit in SFX. Someday we'll clear the backlog.


----------



## SmithOp (Sep 26, 2018)

I traded my HGVC Phase One 2br premier week at Kingsland for 17 days in  Phase Two 2br standard unit.  Brings my cost down to $600/week in a slightly smaller unit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vacationtime1 (Sep 26, 2018)

We traded our one bedroom Westin Kierland unit (small side; shoulder season) for a two bedroom at Westin Nanea for this December.

We traded our one bedroom Westin Kierland unit (small side; shoulder season) for a one bedroom at Westin Princeville for next June.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 26, 2018)

So far for us all we’ve done is spent some of our 2018 Hyatt High Sierra points for a 4 night stay at Hyatt Highlands Inn in Carmel CA.  We’re going to combine it with 4 free hotel nights in Santa Cruz.  Carmel will be road biking and Santa Cruz will be mountain biking.

We’re considering looking for a Sept week in Tahoe but I kind of want to go to Bend OR.  Still thinking.

Well I guess maybe this one counts:  Traded our 1BR SBP for a 2BR Hyatt Piñon Pointe, checking in the Sat after Thanksgiving.  Mountain biking!


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 27, 2018)

We have 2 weeks of 2BR at Marriott's Desert Springs II and I in Palm Desert in Jan and Feb using a 1BR SDO and 1BR Desert Springs I in II.

Other than that, we haven't really put anything else for ongoing request.  I have 3 weeks sitting in II, one expiring March of 2020 and the other 2 in Dec 2021.

We have many other travels planned/booked (Collette land tour, Transatlantic cruise) and trying to figure out how to fit timesharing into the remainder of the year.


----------



## mjm1 (Sep 27, 2018)

Only one trade via II so far. Traded Marriott Desert Springs Villas I Guest Room (Platinum season) for a 2BR over Christmas week at the same resort. That was a retrade in open inventory. We also have an ongoing search with our 1BR side trying to get into Hawaii next November.

We aren’t using II as much since we stay in our units or make internal exchanges (DC or SO’s).

Mike


----------



## missyrcrews (Sep 27, 2018)

We traded for the Kaatskill Mountain Club for July 2018.  We haven't done any exploring in that area, and so are looking forward to it.  (RCI)

Not an exchange, but we got an Extra Vacation week into Attitash for Feb vacation week for less than $500.  Excited about that...my kids ski, and we can literally walk to the mountain.  Still looking for just the right EV week for April break.    (RCI)


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 27, 2018)

We, as is always the case, are not exchanging our Smuggs or Pollard Brook summer weeks. We might have considered exchanging the floater, but it happens to fall during Thanksgiving week, so we are going to keep it and hope my husband can get the week off. It is closer for our son to visit rather than coming home, and well- it's our second home anyway! Last time it fell during Thanksgiving week was 2005, and my dad was very ill in the hospital (and eventually passed in December of that year) so we could not use it.

We also have a deposit at Cable Mountain Lodge at Zion National Park in Utah for the week after Labor Day week.

God willing we will all have a great year and happy travel experiences!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 27, 2018)

Panina said:


> I am always curious what is out there and what we were lucky to trade for.
> 
> What confirmed trades will you be taking this coming year?  Which exchange company did you get each from and was it from an ongoing search or from open inventory?  I was surprised that all except one I found in open inventory.
> 
> ...


I’m using 2 of my timeshares this year, so I’ve only used one to trade into. I traded a 2 bedroom SDO for a 3 bedroom Waterside in Hilton Head for no extra upcharge on the 3 bedroom. I’m going in early October 2019.


----------



## klpca (Sep 27, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I’m using 2 if my timeshares so I’ve only used one to trade into. I traded a 2 bedroom SDO for a 3 bedroom Waterside in Hilton Head for no extra upcharge on the 3 bedroom. I’m going in early October 2019.


Nice trade! How did you get it with no upcharge?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Sep 27, 2018)

klpca said:


> Nice trade! How did you get it with no upcharge?


I hav no idea.  I placed an OGS and stated the resorts I wanted in HILTON HEAD and they matched me to this and no extra charge was applied.


----------



## klpca (Sep 27, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I hav no idea.  I placed an OGS and stayed the resorts I wanted in HILTON HEAD and they matched me to this and no extra charge was applied.


Happy mistake!


----------



## donnaval (Sep 27, 2018)

I used wyndham points deposited into RCI to grab a 2 week stay at Hono Koa  on Maui in March.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 27, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I hav no idea.  I placed an OGS and stayed the resorts I wanted in HILTON HEAD and they matched me to this and no extra charge was applied.



II doesn't seem to up charge if the sleeping capacity is the same. An SDO 2 bedroom sleeps 8, so if the waterside does as well they won't up charge.  I've seem 3 bedroom trades with my sdo 2 bedroom with no up charge frequently.


----------



## Successful4life (Sep 27, 2018)

I deposited HGVC points into RCI for . . . 1 week @waterside, Hilton Head, SC & 1 week@Playa Linda in beautiful Aruba. For 2019, I have snagged a week in Aruba @Divi Phoenix for week of July 7th. Each of these were in RCI inventory with cost of exchange fee.


----------



## Almond123 (Sep 27, 2018)

I have a studio in Atlantic City that I exchanged in II for a one bedroom unit in Maui. The Ka'anapali Beach Club in 2019. I also own a week there and therefore I will be going next year for 2 weeks. I just hope I can stay in a Oceanview room which is what I own. 

I also hope to stay on the big island the week after or the week before as long as I can get one. I am able to use my every other year week there next year too. Hopefully I can line everything up and get airfare and such. We normally take Alaska but with Southwest going there we may see what they have to offer.


----------



## slip (Sep 27, 2018)

It not a big change for me but we traded our every other year one bedroom Maui Schooner for a two bedroom Maui Schooner. Our good friends that have come to Kauai twice with us are making their first Maui trip. We’ll be there for the whales 01-19-19 to 01-26-19. Then off to our new condo on Molokai the next week.


----------



## willowglener (Sep 28, 2018)

I traded a 1-br SDO for a same sized unit at Westin Kaanapali in June of 2019. My biggest score is using my Marriott Willow Ridge studio to trade into a 4-br Grand Luxxe RM and I’ll be bringing friends there next Labor Day.


----------



## jackio (Sep 28, 2018)

We traded a 2BR FoxRun for a 2BR Marriott Grande Vista in January (II) and a 1 BR Quarter House for a 1BR at Morritt's Tortuga at Easter week (also II).  They had a Morritt's Grand sitting there for awhile but I hemmed and hawed too long and they were gone by the time I pulled the trigger.  I was waiting for the airfare to open up.
We are using our 3BR Presidential Villas at Plantation Resort in July for a week with the kids and grands.  That is the one I'm most excited about.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 28, 2018)

In the next year we have:

2 weeks in a 4 bedroom at Grand Luxxe Nuevo Vallarta (II) open inventory

2 weeks in a  2 bedroom at HGVC Kings Land (RCI) on going search

1 week in a 2 bedroom at HGVC Marbrisa (RCI) open inventory

1 week in a 3 bedroom at Panorama, BC. (RCI) open inventory


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 28, 2018)

Same old, same old.  Used my low MF fee RCI point for a 2 bedroom loft in February for the Swan Mountain Resort which is only 2 miles from Keystone ski resort.  (Also easy drive to Breckenridge, Vail, Copper and Beaver Creek.)  Best equipped timeshares we have ever stayed at.

Also Red Wolf Lakeside Lodge on the north end of Lake Tahoe in March.  Great for skiing Northstar.  Although a bit small, the units are great and a few actually have lake views.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Sep 29, 2018)

RCI

HGVC Tuscany Orlando late fall 2018
Edgewater in Provincetown MA Labor Day week 2019
Cameron Cove, St Petersburg Florida late fall 2019

All thru open inventory!


----------



## b2bailey (Sep 29, 2018)

Have had an older Marriott Newport Coast deposit sitting in II, which will expire on 06/23. Been waiting to find something which felt like an equivalent trade. Think I found it! Crystal Shores Marriott. Jan 4-11, 2019. It is a long flight across the country -- hope it is worth it.


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 29, 2018)

DH and I have traded our Wyndham points via RCI into Disney's Boulder Ridge Villas at Wilderness Lodge in FL this winter. We both work and spend a fair amount of vacation time visiting our adult kids and their families, and our elderly mothers (both out of state), so this may be our only weeklong vacation in 2019.

Besides this, we'll probably reserve long weekend stays at one of the Wyndham resorts in the Smoky Mountains in TN and at one of the Myrtle Beach or Edisto resorts in SC. These have been favorite getaways, either with family joining us or as a couple, especially in the spring and fall. Summers are beautiful where we live in the mountains of NC. After we drive down to Bradenton Beach FL to visit my mom this winter, we'll likely tack on a couple nights at Wyndham Bonnet Creek on our way home as well. Love the flexibility.


----------



## BonnieLee1 (Sep 29, 2018)

In 2018, we exchanged Our 1 bedroom Aruba Divi for a beautiful place at Bass Lake in California to see Yosemite.  Got in through RCI ongoing search.

Trying to get a place to see Yellowstone in fall of 2019. No success thus far with ongoing search.


----------



## deslagle (Sep 29, 2018)

Through Club Interval Gold exchanged Morritts Tortuga Grand Cayman using points to Marriott St Thomas Frenchman Cove.

Through Raintree Vacation Club traded Miners Club Park City to Sandcastle Birch Bay (Worldmark/Raintree Vacation Club).


----------



## DAA (Sep 29, 2018)

The following are all instant exchanges thru Interval:

Marriott Grand Vista one bedroom side traded for - Royal Sea Aquarium - Curacao - Week 45 - Nov 10th - 17th - 2018

Marriott Grand Vista studio side traded for - Westin Lagunamar - Mexico - Week 49 - Dec 10th - 17th - 2018

Marriott Grand Chateau studio side traded for - Marriott Frenchman's Cove - Week 18 - May 3rd - 10th - 2018

Marriott Grand Chateau one bedroom side traded for - Divi Little Beach Resort - Saint Maarten - Week 50 - December 14th - 21st - 2019

I also own Windjammer Landing in Saint Lucia but we have never traded it as we love to go there.


----------



## tomt73 (Sep 29, 2018)

RCI: Swapped into Sedona Pines Resort, Sedona, AZ, August 2018
Using expiring banked week from Lake Placid Club Lodges (LPCL), Lake Placid, NY
Open inventory ("What do you have within one day's drive of Albuquerque?")

RCI: Swapped into Shadow Mountain Lodge, Aspen, CO, March 2018
Using banked week from LPCL
OGS (Nearly two years to match)

RCI: Swapped into Wyndham Taos, Taos, NM, January 2018
Using banked week from LPCL
Open inventory (Wyndham Taos only exchanges into their "studio" units - converted hotel rooms)

RCI: Swapped into Manhattan Club, New York City, February 2017 (coordinated with tickets to "Hamilton" on Broadway)
Using RCI Points from LPCL
Open inventory (wow!)

Most memorable swap: 2003, swapped two LPCL weeks for a week at "
*Residence I Delfini Di Pugnochiuso - RCI#1644, *Vieste, Foggia (FG)   Italy and a week at "Pianeta Maratea", Basilicata, Italy

We usually swap into ski resorts in season, or into off-season and shoulder season in locations we'd like to visit.


----------



## meradtech745 (Sep 29, 2018)

I traded my two bedroom Jockey Club points for a two bedroom in Malaga Spain for April 2019. Pretty excited, as it is close to Rock of Gibraltar and Morrocco.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Sep 29, 2018)

Through II. Traded one side SDO 2016 and one side SDO 2018 for Westin Lagunamar two weeks right after Thanksgiving 2018. Added 6 days at the Worldmark Isla Mujeres and an Airbnb in Puerto Morelos to fill up the entire time between Thanksgiving and Christmas. 

Traded other side SDO 2018 for Westin Kaanapali North in April 2019. Traded the studio side of Marriott Desert Springs II (gold) 2017 for Marriott Ko olina studio and the 1 bd side for 1 bd Marriott Kaui Beachclub. Added six nights at Hilton Hawaii Village Lagoon Tower 1bd through HGVC. So Hawaii for the entire month of April 2019.

It's good to be retired. We've now been travelling full time for 15 months (3 months USA, 6 months Latin America, 6 months Europe) for less than we were spending living in San Diego. 

Ian


----------



## winter_gary (Sep 29, 2018)

Traded  Sedona Springs July 4th 2019 Studio for

Interval International
Marriott's Desert Springs 1 Bedroom during the Coachella Valley Music and Arts Festival 
Palm Desert 
Open inventory


----------



## dmbrand (Sep 29, 2018)

Hyatt Windward Pointe - January, 2019
Morritts Londoner - February, 2019; two weeks
Open inventory; used fixed weeks for exchanges.


----------



## Panina (Sep 29, 2018)

Wow, love all the responses.  Thanks for sharing. They show there are great trades to be had.  Keep your responses coming.


----------



## Bxian (Sep 29, 2018)

Used some HGVC points that were not used at our home resort (Charter Club) for a week at Wyndham Bay Voyage Inn outside of Newport for late December 2108.  We had RCI points expiring and I have never been to Newport, so thought it may be cold, I am happy!


----------



## montygz (Sep 29, 2018)

Lisa P said:


> DH and I have traded our Wyndham points via RCI into Disney's Boulder Ridge Villas at Wilderness Lodge in FL this winter. We both work and spend a fair amount of vacation time visiting our adult kids and their families, and our elderly mothers (both out of state), so this may be our only weeklong vacation in 2019.
> 
> Besides this, we'll probably reserve long weekend stays at one of the Wyndham resorts in the Smoky Mountains in TN and at one of the Myrtle Beach or Edisto resorts in SC. These have been favorite getaways, either with family joining us or as a couple, especially in the spring and fall. Summers are beautiful where we live in the mountains of NC. After we drive down to Bradenton Beach FL to visit my mom this winter, we'll likely tack on a couple nights at Wyndham Bonnet Creek on our way home as well. Love the flexibility.



You found Boulder Ridge on RCI? So far I have only seen OKW and lots of Saratoga Springs in the past couple of years. That's quite the get.


----------



## lily28 (Sep 30, 2018)

I trade Marriott grand vista 1 bedroom for 2 bedroom at the same resort over Christmas 2018bvia open inventory
Worldmark points for 3 bedroom penthouse unit at Hilton Hawaiian Village lagoon tower 7/19 via ongoing search
Large 1 bedroom Sheraton desert oasis for 2 bedroom Westin nanea August 2019 after our week at Hilton.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Sep 30, 2018)

I used Grand Crowne in Branson points to exchange into Marriott SurfWatch in Hilton Head, S.C. from 12-30 to 1-6, 2019 and into Marriott Grande Ocean in Hilton Head, S.C. for 4 weeks from Jan 6, 2019 to Feb. 3,  2019. I also have used these points to exchange into Embarc Sandestin in Sandestin, Fl. for 2 weeks starting September 15th, 2019


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 30, 2018)

montygz said:


> You found Boulder Ridge on RCI? So far I have only seen OKW and lots of Saratoga Springs in the past couple of years.


If you look on the Sightings forum for TUG members, you'll see where people are able to exchange into Disney resorts, mostly through OGS matches. Besides SSR, there have been only a couple matches reported this year to OKW, BRV, and one to AKV. These exceptions to SSR are truly rare and all were matched to pretty "old" OGS requests.

Enjoying reading all the other exchange reports... let's see more!!!


----------



## PamMo (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks, Panina, this thread gives us all hope for great trades!!!!


----------



## TravelTime (Oct 4, 2018)

Traded Marriott Ko Olina studio lockoff week of Sept 29 for a 1 bedroom at Grande Bay resort on St. John week of Oct 13.


----------



## lily28 (Oct 4, 2018)

Trade a Marriott grand vista studio for thanksgiving for Harbour lake Marriott 1 bedroom for the new year


----------

